
Negative Emotions Are Key to Well-Being - timr
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=negative-emotions-key-well-being
======
pasquinelli
oh, i'm so glad my negative feelings are healthy. now i can relax, and even
better, i can cancel my lobotomy.

